# Public hunting near mansfield?



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I am a college student at OSU Mansfield and Richland County looks SWEET! Only problem, do not have any private land to hunt yet! Anyone know of any good public land (bowhunting) or does anyone want to hook up and help a newbie out?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

hey mushijobah, mohican is just down the road from you all kinds of public hunting and good deer population


----------

